Ask HN: What linux distro would you love to have preinstalled in your new PC? - ghoshbishakh
======
brudgers
Ubuntu because of the general audience suitable support Canonical provides,
e.g. AskUbuntu on StackExchange. It's where I've settled and though I use
Xmonad, I found Unity an improvement on the older WIMP paradigms...at least
once I learned to use it.

I'll add that part of the reason for focusing on Ubuntu is that I think it
would be hard for a company to build and maintain a critical mass behind most
other distributions...and that sort of stability matters to me.

Good luck.

------
gravypod
XUbuntu for me. I just got a ThinkPad for the first time and installed xubuntu
on it. Running super fast with really low battery usage.

------
citizensixteen
Arch Linux. The install can be time consuming and it would be nice to have it
pre-installed.

------
chmielewski
Whatever it could be, I'd wipe it anyway and set up a new LVM.

------
Aeneas42
Fedora with Gnome 3 on a laptop with touch screen.

------
nononoxd
Trisquel with lxde works fine for me.

------
therealidiot
Gentoo

